# rumpless chickens



## chickens4me (Jun 28, 2015)

I have 6, one week old chicks whose father is a banty rumpless aracaunna. So far these chicks have nice smooth round bottoms. How long before I know for sure if these are gonna be rumpless or not? Some of there mothers have tails.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You won't know until 2-4 weeks when hey start sprouting tails if they're going to have them or not. Some of my males are slow to feather and at 8 weeks old they still have barely more than a tuft on their bum lol!

I honestly don't know enough about rumpy genetics to say how dominant that trait is to give a percentage of rumpy chicks in a hatch, though


----------



## cluckingaround (Jul 16, 2015)

Rumpless for Araucanas is a dominant trait and is actually the absence of the last few vertebrae. There is a recessive "roach back" tailless that is undesirable. You should be able to feel the absence of the vertebrae in the Araucana. Note: this is all from research not hands on experience.


----------

